

C++ Quirks, Remembered - mcfunley
http://robey.lag.net/2012/10/09/cpp-quirks-remembered.html

======
michaelwww
Thank you for calling out the face that generic classes must live in headers.
I've always hated this, but rarely if ever see it mentioned.

